# Optical Mouse Pad



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Over the years, I've tried to find a good optical mouse pad.
So far - The best pad I can find is a 8x11 pad of white paper, but it doesn't last too long.

My Desk "desktop" has been Polyurethaned and isn't very slick .... Little finger hangover friction problems.
I've tried some special optical pads .. and they didn't work at all.
I've concluded that a color that reflects red, without graffiti, would be the best.
My current MP is a coarse material that grabs and holds our cats hair.
It can get a little jumpy for the last little mouse adjust … I'm set on max mouse speed and like it that way.
Don't know if it's the coarse material or cat hair.
He likes to help a lot, and shop the net .. and the pad "won't let go" of his hair.









Yesterday, while waiting on my wife to "shop" at Wally world, I checked out all the items in Automotive, Hardware, Lawn/Garden, Electronics and Hunting/Fishing to see if anything new had showed up in the last douple of days ... Nope - nothing new.
Then I got the idea to check out the sewing dept. to see if I could find some Mouse pad parts, and maybe a wife.

No wife yet, but I found a one sided 8"x11x1/16" sticky foam pad for 38 cents each.
Then I found some slick, fine woven material for a buck a yard… kinda light gray in color.
It was on a sales bolt .. and didn't say what kind of material it was.

Finally found the wife, Got home, stuck the pad and material together.
So far … I'm pleased, but need to test it longer for the cat hair and cleaning problems.
Sure did beat Wally's price for a smaller, Graffittied, mouse pad.

It's fraying a little around the edges - but I think that can be fixed with some longer assembly time and better procedures.

I'm going to assign my wife, a quilter and embroiderer, the task of finding the right material by specifications, so I know what to look for.

What I'm looking for now, is a spray can of adhesive that would resemble the sticky side of Duct tape so that it wouldn't wet thru the material.
This will allow me to shop for pad material of different sizes, colors, without having to worry about the adhesive.

Any ideas or suggestions ???

New cheap pad … over old expensive pad.


----------



## coderitr (Oct 12, 2003)

I've got a piece of white paper taped to my desktop (the one on the desk -- not the one on the monitor ). Good tip. Thanks.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

My Wife&#8217;s morning ritual is to watch &#8220;Sewing with Nancy&#8221; and I&#8217;m forced to listen while Browsing and TSGing.
A few days ago, Nancy was showing some HP cloth that can be run thu an Ink Jet Printer.
As soon as run across some of this cloth, at a reasonable price &#8220;LOL&#8221; &#8230; It might be worth a try.
With it, I should be able to make a Man&#8217;s mouse pad .. with a design like an aircraft instrument panel, a big Bass or Deer head.

My fear is that her Quilting and Embroidery Club will want me to go into production with Girley Designs.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Here's the one sided sticky foam pad that I found at Wally world for 38 cents.
As near as I can figure ... The purpose of the foam pad is to give some rigidity to the surface material and to keep it from sliding around on your desk.
It may have had some purpose for Mouse Balls, but that's not an issue now.

At 2mm thick, it's a little thin and might tend to warp if you attach the surface material stretched.
The next time, I'll try to bend the foam a little (raised in the middle) before I stick on the surface material.

To cut down on the fraying of the material edges, the next time, I'll try to bias the grain of the material at a 45 degree angle with the edges of the foam pad.

I bought a yard of material for a buck.
Actually, 1/3 of a yard is a running 12 inches at a width of usually 45 inches.
So, 33 cents worth of material would have got me enough to cover Five 8x11 mouse pads.

Caution ... Only Recommended for ages 6 and over.


----------



## dr911 (Sep 21, 2005)

Hey Noyb,

Design a little logo on the mouse pad & sell them on E-Bay or something !!* BTW, your story about shopping @ Wally world is sooooo funny !!!*. Great ideal though. Were you looking for a *"new wife"* or your real wife ??:up: :up:


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Sounds like you cam up with something nice. I know how a white paper is what they say is best for my laser mouse but I don't like it.

Now get some Bounce like you use in the dryer. 
Some of the things it is good for are...

Eliminate static electricity from your television (or computer) screen.

Since Bounce is designed to help eliminate static cling, wipe your television screen with a used sheet of Bounce to keep dust from resettling.

Collect cat hair. Rubbing the area with a sheet of Bounce will magnetically attract all the loose hairs.

So use it on your mousepad to help getting cat hair on it. Then wipe the cat down. 

Looking forward to your... how to make a better mousepad in the days ahead.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

dr911 said:


> Were you looking for a *"new wife"* or your real wife ??:up: :up:


I noticed you carefully didn't say "old wife" ... She appreciated that.
A sales clerk asked me what I was looking for .... I said a "Wife" ... had 6 offers.
Maybe - the next time, I should leave my Tool Belt at home ... you think ?

I really like the wife I have ... Think I'll keep her.
She really scared the bejebers outa me ... Caught her looking at Baby Food.
Sure wish they wouldn't put that stuff in recipes.

I've noticed that White paper is the best ... usually use it with my Laptop when I'm remote.
First time I've heard that it's actually recommended.
Wouldn't a pad be nice where you can just peel of a sheet and start over ?
Sticky all over so the corners don't curl with use.

Seems like the cat hair digs in ... Like that fish hook in my finger last year.
I've even tried 100 MPH Duct Tape. It only goes about half way.
We think our Buddy is part Maine **** ... his hair is Super fine ... feels like air.
Pet him - and the fur just floats away ... or digs into my mouse pad.

Now ... to find some Material ... like Paper ????


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Go to Michaels, The Arts & Crafts Store and see what they have.
http://www.michaels.com/art/online/home


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I will.
The next time I have to escort my wife to all her haunts, I can look for mouse pad parts, since they don't a hunting/fishing, or a computer dept.
I predict that this cheap mouse pad project is gonna cost me a bunch.
Just made another using white material, kinda like sheet material that my wife had lying around.
White really seems to be the best when the mouse is running at full speed settings.

Think I'll look for some White Silk ... that sounds exotic, high tecky.


----------



## help4me (Oct 29, 2005)

what about using a material similar to what wind socks or those holiday flags are made of? I call it parachute material. Your wife would know exactly what I mean.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Good Idea .... Something like a plastic material. ???
I can almost feel it .. in my mind ... Nylon like a Jacket maybe ?

The more I play and experiment, the more convinced I am that it needs to be white.
As far as friction goes, the test is how the little finger drags across the material.
The mouse has teflon pads ... it's my little finger drag (hangover) that causes me irritation.

Also on my "hunting" list, is a spray can of contact adhesive so I can use any backing.

Still would like to Brag that I have a Silk mouse pad.
Maybe Parachute material would soften the crash of my Puter ... you think ??


----------



## help4me (Oct 29, 2005)

LOL  

I think 3m puts out spray adhesive


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

BTW ...
I refuse to get a wireless keyboard and mouse.
I like to raise my keyboard so that my mouse cord can run under the keyboard.
These sticky feet will add 5/16 of an inch.
This is also why I like a thinner mouse pad.

http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...058&kwCatId=2032058&kw=feet&parentPage=search


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

My wife had to go back to Wally world to get a prescription, so I had her pick up some more white sticky foam pads and look for material.

There must have been a lot of sick people and a really long line &#8230; Took her 5 hours to return.
Anyway, she brought home a half yard of really shiny white 100% polyester wedding dress material.
There was some kind of a comment about it being appropriate, since she seems to think I&#8217;m married to my computer.

The mouse really works great on either but I might like the feel of the cotton sheet material just a little better.
And the cotton would be a lot cheaper than anything with Wedding labeled on it.
No more mouse jumping to get to that last little adjustment and I like the looks of the Shiny Polyester.

Running the weave of the material at a 45 degree angle to the edges of the foam pad seems to eliminate any fraying of the edges.

My wife must be sicker than I thought .... 15 sacks of prescriptions


----------



## dr911 (Sep 21, 2005)

Hey Noyb,
I hope your wife feels better !! And good luck with your creation !!:up:


----------



## help4me (Oct 29, 2005)

Any new developments on the mouse pad?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Not much new - just made another for my Second Puter.
Still using the wedding dress Silky Polyester.
I like it ... I can race at full speed and stop dead on a pixel.

On my other premade pads ... I frequently had a little trouble sneaking up on a pixel or two.
It was kinda like the cursor was afraid of where I wanted it to go ... and wanted to retreat.

The cat hair just blows off the polyester.
I think I'm done buying manufactured mouse pads.

I think the wife was pullin one over on me.
She said all those sacks were prescriptions ... But I think she had been shopping again.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

The cheap foam pads that I found at Wally World work really great.
They are a little light and will slide on the desk somewhat easily when bumped.

A couple of days ago, someone sent me some custom Coasters made at a printing shop.
These coasters have a 1/16" inch thick rubber pad on the bottom that looks like it would be perfect for a Mouse pad backing.

Anyone know where this pad material can be acquired, is it one sided adhesive, and reasonably priced ?

I'm waiting to see if the Coasters Shed.


----------



## help4me (Oct 29, 2005)

Have you checked over in the household department at wally world where the shelf liners are. They may have something suitable that can be used for a mouse pad. I'm thinking of the no slip shelf liners they have. I don't think it's solid material though, it's rather bumpy, I'll see if I can find a link. I have a sheet of it under my keyboard and my mouse pad so nothing slides around. It's non-adhesive though


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I know what you mean ... We have a bunch of the bumpy no-slide.
It keeps things from sliding around in the back of my SUV.

It wouldn't have the rigidity that might be needed to hold the material shape.
The next time I'm near a printing shop ... I'll look around.

Mary (my professional shopper) was telling me that you can order custom Coasters, etc, at Myers World.
I'll bet they just send the orders out.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I know about the &#8216;No Slip&#8221; liners.
This only adds about .050 &#8220; to the thickness.

This might be a worthwhile addition till something better comes along.
Your right &#8230; with that stuff it won&#8217;t move even if &#8220;Tboned&#8221; by a Semi.


----------



## help4me (Oct 29, 2005)

LOL....you know me...if it's over a buck, it's to spendy for me  Speaking of which....check out any dollar stores you may have around you. (where everything is a dollar!) They sometimes have odd ball stuff that might work.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Yesterday, I stopped by a Printing shop that makes Coasters and Mouse Pads.
They had the bare mouse pad Material ... 11 1/8" x 8 1/8" x 1/8" .. one side sticky.
They wanted $3 per sheet. I didn't like it because it was 1/8" thick, but I got a couple sheets anyway.

As far as the pad sliding around on the desk ... They seem to be the same as the 38 cent Wally material.
I really like the thinner 9" x 12" Wally foam pads.
After several days playing .... my cursor hasn't had the "shakes" once.

Some Pepsi jumped right outa my cup and onto the "wedding dress" polyester mouse pad.
It wiped right off with a damp cloth ... and still no cat hair stuck in this either.

The Lady at the printing shop was also complaining about the opticals, said she still uses the ball mouse.
I was beginning to think that I was the only one that had this spastic problem.

My wife says I reminder her of a pet bird ... "Cheep ... Cheep ... Cheep"


----------



## help4me (Oct 29, 2005)

As stated earlier in the thread...there seems to be a market ...create a logo and sell 'em!


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

My Wife's been holding out on me.
She had some thin, white solid foam (no holes) ... with a no slip surface on both sides.
She thinks she got it at Wally World.
It comes on a roll 18" x 48" ... and now just about any size Mouse pad could be made.
All I need to do now - is find some good Spray Adhesive to attach the surface material with.


----------



## help4me (Oct 29, 2005)

go to the home depot website...do a keyword search for spray adhesive. 3m super 77 should come up. says it's good for fabric etc.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Thanks .. I see it.
But we don't have a Home Depot nearby.
Our local Depots dont have anything listed on their web sites ... guess I'll have to make a personal visit.
Actually, the 38 cent pad and wedding dress Polester is great and has solved my spastic mouse and cat hair problem.

As far as things sliding around on my Desk ... This may be a user specific problem only.
With my 20+ pound helper ... anything is subject to relocation... Keyboard, Speakers, monitors ... etc ..

BTW ... I spliced two pads to make a 9" x 18 " mouse pad ... I really like it, and it says put a lot better.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Last Thursday, I took my wife out for dinner in a fancy Restaurant.
As a part of her continuing education, I normally try to avoided spoiling her  But it was her Birthday.

After Dinner, we went to the local Hobby Lobby store.
I normally try to avoid shopping with her  But she had 40% off coupons.

They had two types of adhesive spray, one made by Elmers the other was a cheaper off brand.
We didn't get outa there till closing  She knew everyone by first name, even the customers, and she talks till the doors close.

The adhesive works great, I tried making a pad with the no-slip foam but the surface is rough and it doesnt work too good.

I also found a 12 x 18 x 3mm smooth foam pad for about a buck.
Using the spray adhesive, I made another 10 x 18 Mouse Pad .. It works great and I like the larger size.
With the larger, heavier, foam pad; it doesnt slide around as easily but thats not a significant problem.
I have been Googling and they make a no-slip spray, normally used in Sewing and Embroidery.
Thats next on my shopping list.

Then, just for fun, I took a screen shot of one of my wifes Embroidery patterns and run a test patch of material
Thru my printer.

Looks pretty good, I wonder how durable it would be.


----------



## MightyQueenC (Jul 7, 2004)

Cool stuff, NOYB, but I would caution you using "made for sewing" glueing products. Some are just overpriced, having the same ingredients as the Elmer's, and slapping a "just for sewing" label on 'em. I've used Duco Spray Adhesive ($1.59 Cdn plus tax for a small can) found at hardware stores and some dollar stores. It's made in the U.S.  
Uses: crafts, household and school usage (paper, photos, scrapbooks, fabrics, wood etc.), great for lightweight materials, requiring a thin adhesive bond. 
NOTE: Use this stuff in a very well-ventilated area or (as I prefer) outdoors. It is down-right pongy!


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I'm wise to the ventilated area concern.
I sprayed it outdoors, in the wind .... Now a bunch of leaves are stuck to the side of my house.

After the 40% coupon, I paid about $3 for the adhesive spray.
Nowadays, one also has to figure how much Gas itll cost to find it cheaper.

Getting that last ounce of perfection for this mouse pad project is getting a little expensive.

Yes - I know how much it costs to slap on a "Just for Sewing" label.
Her sewing room does make a nice place to Assemble Mouse Pads as long as I remember to not use her good rotary cutter.
That mistake will cost me.


----------



## MightyQueenC (Jul 7, 2004)

She has an awesome space, there, NOYB.:up: Very nice of her that she lets you use part of it on occassion.  I keep my rotary wheel cutter under lock and key.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

> With the larger, heavier, foam pad; it doesn


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

> With the larger, heavier, foam pad; it doesn't slide around as easily but thats not a significant problem.


Can you just wax the under side or the desktop or both so it will slide around to your liking?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I'm trying to go the other way ... reduce the sliding around.
It's not a major problem, but sometimes it moves when I don't want it to.

Can't "glue" it down, cause sometimes I want to move it.
Something like a sticky wax would work great.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Mouse Pad Update
My newest "larger" pad just doesn't work right ... as compared to my first two attempts.
I used a different Wedding dess material for this one, and mounted it shiney side up, just like the first two small ones.
To my eyes, and my eye loop, I can't see a difference ... but apparently, the mouse can.

I was going to try to reverse the material ... took the pad outside and started to spray on some more glue.
This released the original material layer .... so I ripped it off ... sprayed on some more glue and re-layered it dull side up.

This works a whole lot better and the mouse even slides easier ... almost too much.
I had to get used to it all over again ... I kept over shooting my targets.

Sure wish I knew what the difference was .... Maybe the shine was blinding the mouse ???


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

There are non slip waxes. Gives you the nice shine but also keeps you from sliding around. 

Put a red dot in the center so your know what target to shoot for.


----------



## gundummy (Apr 16, 2006)

Go back to the Craft Department at wally world and get a smal can of "Tack -It" or their equivalent . It is a spray on fabric glue used for mounting felt to pool tables among other things. OR..... Skin the cat, stretch the hide (fur side down) on your mousing surface.......


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Welcome to the Forum ... and I'll do that .... (Not the Cat part)
I know my wife has a lot of sewing sprays ... but they are washaways or temporary.
So far, My Elmers spray is working perfectly ... and so is the Mouse pad it made.

What I'm looking for now is some cheap, clean way of increasing the Friction between the Pad and my desk surface ... Just a little.
Haven't run across any noslip wax yet.
This'll give me something to do the next time I have to go shopping with the wife.


----------



## A_erised (May 24, 2004)

First off for a 'backing' 

I use a styrofoam meat tray.... cost nada' They also have foam sheets that you can cut to size shape.

adhesive, look in craft department of your wife's favorite store for a spray adhesive they have a variety.

Fraying, buy a product called fray check. cut fabric to size, treat entire edge with fray check toss it in the washer the edge will then be soft, and not fray. If you don't wash it is very stiff and scratchy.

A friend of mine rigged a photo frame with no glass and fabric glued to a photo mat. 

BTW, loved your description of parachute material.


----------



## A_erised (May 24, 2004)

buy some of the tacky stuff used to attach posters to wood or cement walls. Similar to chewing gum. but peels off whenever you want but holds good. Or let cat sit on corner. LOL


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

The "Cat on the Pad" will not solve the problem .... It is the problem.
To put things in perspective .... That's a full size keyboard and a 20" monitor.
They are also subject to being relocated.


----------



## MightyQueenC (Jul 7, 2004)

Hmmmm ... what about trying those peel and stick thin padded thingies you put under decorative pots and knickknacks that prevent scratching a wood table top? Know what I mean? Like small flat discs with fuzzy bottoms? Maybe you can get less-fuzzy ones, that would reduce the mousepad movement.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Just turn your whole desktop into a Mouse Pad.  Roll the top around the edge to the under side. Now the cat and mouse can be anywhere on the desktop and you may then have the biggest mouse pad in the world.


----------



## MightyQueenC (Jul 7, 2004)

:up: Hewee


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Yes - I need a lot of room for Cat n Mouse.
I've thought about covering the whole desk surface.
Yesterday, After playing with the outside kittens for a while .. I came in and checked my Email&#8230;.
(Did you know Kitten claws are really sharp?) ...

Then I discovered I had a small red Hydraulic Fluid leak, and I was leaking on my new mouse pad.
I grabbed a wet rag, and it wouldn&#8217;t come off.

My wife passed by, and I asked her &#8220;What cleans up Blood?&#8221;
She gave me one of those (you dummy) looks, and said .... &#8220;Lick it Off&#8221;

Not wanting to disobey, feeling like an Idiot &#8230; I started licking my mouse pad.
She couldn&#8217;t be right &#8230; Maybe the wet rag loosened it up &#8230; You think??

The next time I build a new Computer desk, I'll probably use a Formica surface.
I've run some tests .. and the mouse seems to work really good on a smooth Formica surface.
That would be easier to keep clean.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Yes a smooth Formica surface would be great for many more reason then the use of the mouse.
Well spit will clean things so licking the blood up does work.
I used to park years ago where when the lawn got watered it would always get on my truck too nd it was very hard water. I hated it because it would leave hard water spots all down the drivers side. The rear view mirror would get really spotted too. Glass cleaner to clean things up but split would work better at the hard water spots and then I clean it with the glass cleaner again.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Geee  Has it really been over a year ??
As I recall, my last store bought mouse pad didnt last near this long.

I really love this mouse pad, but it sure is looking ratty with all the Food, Chip and Pepsi stains.
The soft foam backing was loosing its shape and beginning to curl and warp.
Just too much personality, So its time for a new one.

Had to go shopping for some new material and thought Id try some white, thick, close knit denim.
This doesnt look like its going to try to ravel as bad as the wedding dress material, but I still glued it on at 45degrees to the pad.
Sure was a lot cheaper.

This time, Im going to try some white, no slip, shelf liner that my wife has.
This mouse pad backing aint gonna try to walk anywhere.

This No Slip pad has some dent memory.
Stick your elbow on it and youll see the dent for several minutes.

Also trying some black no slip tool box liner that I found several months ago.
The Denim is opaque enough that the black doesnt bleed thru.
It also has some Dent memory but it doesnt seem as bad or long lasting.

Both these pad backings measure about .080 thick.
Think Im going to like the tool box liner better.

Still wondering if I should get out the Scotch Guard spray can.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Ran some tests using Scotch Guard on some scrap trimmings.
It didn't affect the spray adhesive that I use to attach the denim to the no slip backing.
My optical mouse can't feel or see it.

A Pepsi spill test makes me think I should use it.

The right side has been scotch guarded.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Well you got all the things to use so try it out Noyb. The scotch guarded may even help out in stopping the spray adhesive from coming tru to the top side too so put the scotch guarded on both sides.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Now you tell me  .... Scotch Guarded after the assembly.
The spray Adhesive I used, just stayed tacky and I had no problem with it bleeding thru.

This time, I grabbed the thickest, tightest knit, denim I could find ... maybe that helped.

For my previous prototype, I used a polyester Weeding dress material, because I liked the shiny Sparkle.
It was really expensive and the sparkle seemed to blind my Optical mouse and give it the jitters ... 
Don't know why ... maybe it thought I had wedding plans for it.
Anyway, I had to mount it shiny side down.

This time, I went the cheap route .. So far, So good.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Good the cheaper denim is working better this time.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Hold up Here .. I think I have found a problem.

The Noslip backing sure does grab my desk top ... 
Like trying to pick up a Cat (with claws) off a carpeted Floor when it doesn't want to be elevated.

Similarly .. The Denim grabs the Cat hair and won't let go ... Short of a duct tape removal method.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

So why is that a problem? Don't you want the pad to stay on one place?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Staying in one place is OK ..
It's the Cat hair grabber and holder-onto that's my problem ...


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

OK so it's the cat then and I can see the trouble with the cat getting the mouse.


----------



## Ben1220 (Jun 14, 2007)

I use the steelpad 5l proffesional gaming mouse pad. its expensive (mouse pad standards) but it is one of the best you can get. Its a "hybrid" mousepad with 5 layers, and it is massive.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

At over $50 .. It better be good.
From what I just read ... Looks like some of the design (layers=expense) is to facilitate Ball Mice.

For an optical mouse, I'm wondering how this would compare to a white piece of paper, as far as operation.

Tried a liner of "Pleather" on a tool box noslip pad last week .... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pleather
It worked fantastic, I thought I'd found the perfect optical pad ... but after a while, my hand started to sweat.
Scratch that design.:down:


----------



## Ben1220 (Jun 14, 2007)

I got it for well under $50

ok I'll try piece of paper 

-replaces pad with paper-

paper has more friction and isn't as nice to use. definient notice in improvment with pad.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

So far, The best I've used was the Wedding Dress material, mounted sparkle side down.
If/when I find some more, I'll try the scotch guard spray on it this time.

The pleather was extremely slick .. I had to re-train my hand ... 
Like driving on Ice (carefully), till it got wet.

I suggested the Paper only to determine it the mouse responded accurately, quickly with no stutter.


----------

